# Problem beim Exportieren bzw. Importieren  zu vieler Datensätze



## Gudy (21. Juni 2004)

Hi, 
ich habe einen Apache Webserver mit PHP laufen, der tut auch genau was er soll, ausser das ich Probleme mit PHPMyAdmin habe wenn ich 10000 Datensätze Exportieren möchte. Ich will sie als SQL haben so das ich sie jeder Zeit wieder einfügen kann.
Es kommt dann entweder garnix mehr oder der 404 Fehler, bei 5000 Datensätzen dagegen  es noch!

Und beim Importieren über SQL gibt es auch Probleme, bis ca. 500 oder 600 "INSER INTO..." gibt es kein problem und dann von ein auf den anderen Datensatz geht auch das nicht mehr, woran kann das Liegen?

THX


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Juni 2004)

ScriptTimeout .... bitte deinen Provider, per Shell den Ex-/Import der Datenbank durchzuführen.


----------



## ToniCE (21. Juni 2004)

Ich hab sowas hiermit hinbekommen...


----------

